# jefferson co 12/17



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

set in this blind for 20+hrs in gun season didn't see a deer,before i sat in the blind for less than 4hrs an killed 3 deer out of it,so 2day i was going 2 sit in that blind till i either froze or seen a deer.sat down at 7am at 9:30 i hear the guys driving the next place over from us(they are hoopers an yellers lol)hear a couple of shots an see 3 does run across the field about 500yrds away,look down the old dam am hunting and here comes deer ended up 7 does,1small buck an 1 shooter at least a 8pt.i started i yell at him 2 try 2 get him 2 stop at about 75yrdsi screamed at him when he crossed at 40yrds then i just opened up on the old boy, didn't hit crap but a couple of little trees lol
about 30secs later here comes 3 more skin heads,i got one 2 stop at about 150yrds i put one threw her boiler room dropped about 10yrds from were i hit her at.
twister


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats! Can't wait to get back out tomorrorw!


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Nothing harder than hitting a running deer!! Funny story though, all that in, what, a couple minutes?
Good shot at 150! Good job!


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

mrtwister_jbo said:


> set in this blind for 20+hrs in gun season didn't see a deer,before i sat in the blind for less than 4hrs an killed 3 deer out of it,so 2day i was going 2 sit in that blind till i either froze or seen a deer.sat down at 7am at 9:30 i hear the guys driving the next place over from us(they are hoopers an yellers lol)hear a couple of shots an see 3 does run across the field about 500yrds away,look down the old dam am hunting and here comes deer ended up 7 does,1small buck an 1 shooter at least a 8pt.i started i yell at him 2 try 2 get him 2 stop at about 75yrdsi screamed at him when he crossed at 40yrds then i just opened up on the old boy, didn't hit crap but a couple of little trees lol
> about 30secs later here comes 3 more skin heads,i got one 2 stop at about 150yrds i put one threw her boiler room dropped about 10yrds from were i hit her at.
> twister


So let me get this right, you couldn't get him to stop, so you decided to shoot anyways??


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

eric if you dont shoot how are you going to kill it running walking or stopped throw the lead or copper my choice for deer. sometimes you get lucky and hit the deer ! it worth a try. just pull the trigger !


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

eric e  no i didn't shoot i just stood there and said bang bang bang 
yea i don't use hooks either when i fish i don't want 2 hurt there little lips!!!!!!
twister


----------



## drew 2313 (Sep 30, 2008)

weasel theres no reason why you should shoot at a deer if you do not have a clear shot. hunters like you are why we find wasted deer in the woods.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

mrtwister_jbo said:


> eric e  no i didn't shoot i just stood there and said bang bang bang
> yea i don't use hooks either when i fish i don't want 2 hurt there little lips!!!!!!
> twister


You are the reason hunters get a bad rap... ie slob hunters.. Good job tuff guy


----------

